# DANGER! WARNING!



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm going to go on here and say it, even though I hate it when other people say stuff like this, but my SpiderSense is tingling like it never has before. I am ridiculously obsessed with ice fishing, especially early ice, and I have never seen such treacherous ice conditions as we have right now. I was just sharing in a pm with someone I have known on here a really long time that I would wager that WE WILL ABSOLUTELY HAVE MULTIPLE SWIMMERS THIS WEEKEND. I'm not trying to hurt any feelings or ruin any fun, but the ice conditions are shaping up for a perfect storm of unsafe, downright treacherous ice. IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO BE FISHING ON THE ICE THIS WEEKEND YOU NEED TO STAY HOME. It's just my opinion, but it's based on substantial knowledge of the situation we are in right now.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

As bad as I want to be out there, I also have huge doubts about this weekend. I've been checking in daily on here and when you see more new warnings, it's better to be safe then sorry. I understand many of you have broken thru at one time or another, whether it be just a leg up to the knee or something, but for some of us, our first time thru could be our last. Use all precautions, I know I will. Heck, I may even ask one of you in the parking lot to hold an end of my rope as we walk.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

swone said:


> I'm going to go on here and say it, even though I hate it when other people say stuff like this, but my SpiderSense is tingling like it never has before. I am ridiculously obsessed with ice fishing, especially early ice, and I have never seen such treacherous ice conditions as we have right now. I was just sharing in a pm with someone I have known on here a really long time that I would wager that WE WILL ABSOLUTELY HAVE MULTIPLE SWIMMERS THIS WEEKEND. I'm not trying to hurt any feelings or ruin any fun, but the ice conditions are shaping up for a perfect storm of unsafe, downright treacherous ice. IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO BE FISHING ON THE ICE THIS WEEKEND YOU NEED TO STAY HOME. It's just my opinion, but it's based on substantial knowledge of the situation we are in right now.


I thought it was pretty warm this morning...definitely not making ice. If youre gonna go be careful but prepare ahead of time if you do fall in. Towels, a change of clothes, etc.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I would bet there are some on nimi as I type this. It’s 32 right now and 22 for an overnight low here in mentor. I bowhunted this morning but I’m not going ice fishing just yet.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

The guy I sold my ice gear went to mosquito lake this morning and was fishing a bay and told me the ice was from 3.5 inches to 1.5 inches so really be safe out there guys. He did catch some gills and perch but not worth losing your life over,.......Rich


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I would bet there are some on nimi as I type this. It’s 32 right now and 22 for an overnight low here in mentor. I bowhunted this morning but I’m not going ice fishing just yet.


Saw a post on FB where someone fell in at Nimi today.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

eyecatchum2 said:


> View attachment 290007
> 
> Saw a post on FB where someone fell in at Nimi today.


I took that picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I also saw on Facebook that up by Toledo the same person had to be rescued twice. After being rescued the first time he went back to get his stuff and went in again


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I wanna buy that guy a beer and ask him "What In The Hell Were You Thinking" lol


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Do we have a directory here and see who's from Toledo lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

you cant fix stupid


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Seeing I can walk on water do not worry about it. The down size is all the people that come up to me an ask to forgive their sins.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

The story was on WTOL out of Toledo. They have undated it today not mentioning about the guy going back but did add a 17 year old. He needed help from fire and rescue. Also three police officers fell in trying to help. People need to realize they are not only risking their lives but others as well. Please be safe!


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

I love to ice fish but don't even chance it til I know for sure it is safe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FlyFishRich said:


> I wanna buy that guy a beer and ask him "What In The Hell Were You Thinking" lol


He may have had enough beer already..


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well said Snake. Hope we are wrong. Ice fishing and intoxication do not mix.


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

Just saw on news channel 15 fort Wayne Indiana website a man was pronounced dead that at the scene this am that fell through near Hamilton Indiana......


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

swone said:


> I'm going to go on here and say it, even though I hate it when other people say stuff like this, but my SpiderSense is tingling like it never has before. I am ridiculously obsessed with ice fishing, especially early ice, and I have never seen such treacherous ice conditions as we have right now. I was just sharing in a pm with someone I have known on here a really long time that I would wager that WE WILL ABSOLUTELY HAVE MULTIPLE SWIMMERS THIS WEEKEND. I'm not trying to hurt any feelings or ruin any fun, but the ice conditions are shaping up for a perfect storm of unsafe, downright treacherous ice. IF YOU HAVE ANY DOUBT ABOUT WHETHER YOU ARE QUALIFIED TO BE FISHING ON THE ICE THIS WEEKEND YOU NEED TO STAY HOME. It's just my opinion, but it's based on substantial knowledge of the situation we are in right now.


you were right on with the prediction.a family went through at skeeter this afternoon,luckily,someone was there to help rescue.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Those people are very lucky.. you gotta wonder why they would even do that.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I always wear my life jacket with a set of ice picks on a 5" tether tuck under my life jacket.if you aren,t prepared you will have no time to "do over".life saving tools must be in place BEFORE stepping on to the ice.





'
'


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Yesterday at 4:00 PM, 7 people from the same family fell through the ice at Mosquito while ice fishing. All were taken to the hospital and two remain there. The fishermen around them pulled most out. It was reported that there were children with them as well.


----------

